# Bought Some More Dirt



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Picked up a 112 acre farm in southern IL, just down the road from my hunting camp / farm. Property has 53 acres crop ground, 30 acres hay ground, two fish ponds roughly 1 acre each, and the balance is wooded ground waterways, weedy areas, etc. This will get us some annual income from the crop ground rental every year, plus another place to enjoy recreational hunting, fishing, mushroom hunting, etc. Looking forward to cool weather and getting to know this place better.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

I send letters every year to surrounding property owners just see if they might want/need to sell their dirt. You never known what life changes they may have had in the last year...


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Enjoy getting to know it.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Sounds like you caught a good one Fishin. Hope you enjoy it for many years to come!


----------



## oldtruckbbq (Aug 8, 2016)

Fishindude said:


> Picked up a 112 acre farm in southern IL, just down the road from my hunting camp / farm. Property has 53 acres crop ground, 30 acres hay ground, two fish ponds roughly 1 acre each, and the balance is wooded ground waterways, weedy areas, etc. This will get us some annual income from the crop ground rental every year, plus another place to enjoy recreational hunting, fishing, mushroom hunting, etc. Looking forward to cool weather and getting to know this place better.


Where in SIL? Once you get south of Carbondale and Marion, there isn't much but woods and farms. Beautiful, rugged country that is a hidden gem. And with it being on the Mississippi Flyway, don't be surprised if your cropland and ponds get visits from huge flocks of geese. Some of the best deer hunting in the state is in Pope County. I think deer outnumber the people 100-1.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Not too far from Mount Vernon, Jefferson county. I agree, it's a hidden gem. Gets a little hotter than I'd like in the peak of summer, but still a lot of unspoiled country. I've seen those huge flocks of snow geese and have also spent some time hunting in Pope county, but it's a little further south than I wanted to be.


----------



## oldtruckbbq (Aug 8, 2016)

Fishindude said:


> Not too far from Mount Vernon, Jefferson county. I agree, it's a hidden gem. Gets a little hotter than I'd like in the peak of summer, but still a lot of unspoiled country. I've seen those huge flocks of snow geese and have also spent some time hunting in Pope county, but it's a little further south than I wanted to be.


I graduated high school in Benton many moons ago. Spent a lot of time fishing and swimming at Rend Lake. Great memories. We decided to settle in the Ozarks, which is my original stomping grounds and family birthplace. Property taxes are a fraction of what they are in Illinois.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

oldtruckbbq said:


> I graduated high school in Benton many moons ago. Spent a lot of time fishing and swimming at Rend Lake. Great memories. We decided to settle in the Ozarks, which is my original stomping grounds and family birthplace. Property taxes are a fraction of what they are in Illinois.


Yep, familiar with Benton, have a buddy that lives there. I've fished rend lake for crappie and catfish this year and did pretty well.


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

just took a lease on 140 acres lots of deer hogs and varmints whahoo


----------

